# Current WIP



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I enjoyed looking at Susan's WIP so thought I might post my current effort. Eventually it should look like the inside of a cafe.:wink:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks great already!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you and nice, nice, nice!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's coming out really nice.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

A bit of insight there to your technique, as well. Jump right in and do details. That's how I do ink work. Unfortunately, that is impossible with watercolors, so I've had to painstakingly learn how to color in the whole picture to a degree, then proceed with the details. One of many things I've had to learn.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you doing multiple layers of paint or just going straight to the final layer? Your work is so good, I want to learn from you!

How long does a painting like this usually take you? Also what is the size of this canvas?


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

bbbaldie: I know that the 'proper' way is to paint the whole canvas and work your way up to the smaller details etc. But I prefer to just jump in and get to the point I suppose. I tend to work from top left just so my wrist isn't over wet paint. But sometimes I just see a particular bit that I want to do and jump to that. Sometimes it just depends on what paints I have on my palette at the time. Some technique eh?


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Terry: Thanks for the compliment.

I do use multiple layers, lots of liquin so they dry quickly. I tend to do most of my mixing directly on the canvas rather than the palette. This canvas is 16" x 20".

I'm really interested to see how your street scene comes along.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Steve James said:


> Some technique eh?


It's perfect, as far as I'm concerned. On portraits, I always start with the face. If I bleep up the face, what's the point of continuing? Once I get the face 90% done, and I know it's working, then I'll start in on clothing, background, etc.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I know what you mean. The first self portrait I ever did while in high school, I completed my left eye down to the nth degree before even roughing in anything else. It ended up ok though, except that I'd put the eye in the wrong place on the canvas so I barely had room to get the back of my head in.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm using pretty much the same technique as you on my street screen mostly because it would be too overwhelming to do it any other way.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I agree, it's too daunting to try to do the whole thing at once, at least for me. I tend to not sketch in as much as you do. I try to just put a few guides in so I don't completely mess up the perspective, then once I've got some background in I can place things on top, like the windows.

This is a bit more progress on mine...


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I've been a bit preoccupied for the last few weeks so this scene seems to be taking forever, but here's what I've managed so far...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your detail work is fantastic!


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve James said:


> I agree, it's too daunting to try to do the whole thing at once, at least for me. I tend to not sketch in as much as you do. I try to just put a few guides in so I don't completely mess up the perspective, then once I've got some background in I can place things on top, like the windows.
> 
> This is a bit more progress on mine...


I ADORE this painting so far. The detail and colors are just fantastic. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is just a WOW!!


----------

